# In Loving Memory: Shadow



## Domino (Dec 4, 2005)

I have never lost a pet, but my best friend just did. It makes me feel so sad.  His name was Shadow and he was 21 years-old! He was put to sleep today due to kidney failure, which didn't even start until today. So he was a very lucky, healthy and much loved kitty. He will be missed.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He lived a long life. I'm sure your friend loved him and is devastated. I pray that his pain will ease as time passes.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Shadow! 

He was a part of your friend's life for many many years! That is amazing and very special. May his memory be a blessing...

Fran


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

My childhood cat lived to be 21. At the time she passed over The Bridge, I think she was ready to go. I'm glad I was able to have so many good years with her. I bet Shadow and his person had a wonderful relationship, too. Heck, being able to reach the age of 21 is a great testament to Shadow's will to live and your friend's love, care and devotion to Shadow.
It is so hard to lose our pets. My sympathy is with everyone that Shadow left behind in his passing,
Heidi


----------



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

RIP Shadow 

sigh... it's such a sad part of life


----------

